# “Guide to PFT” or “What I did on my summer vacation”



## Bograt (28 Aug 2006)

Primary Flight Training (PFT) in Southport Manitoba has recently undergone a change in all aspects of the syllabus. From new aircraft, new ground school, and new delivery methods, PFT is a challenging and rewarding introduction to flying in the Canadian Forces.

Immediately, one notices the new aircraft- Grob G120 A. It is a 260 Hp trainer that has a constant speed prop, glass cockpit and retractable gear. Typically we were cruising at 120 KIAS, and our aerobatics started at 170 KIAS. Our approach speeds ranged from 95 to 80 knots, depending on the winds and flap configuration. The aircraft is capable of +6 to –4 g. 

The flying syllabus is different as well. In addition to basic aircraft manoeuvring and aerobatics you will be introduced to closed patterns and overhead breaks. The syllabus is divided into 24 flights (Flight 11 and 24 are Initial Clear Hood Test, and Final Clear hood Test respectively) that makeup 30 hours of flying.

Ground school has completely been redesigned. It is built upon an adult learning model that combines independent learning with instructor lead instruction. It uses interactive multimedia, digital graphics, and online reviews and tests. Also, PFT has a Cockpit Procedures Trainer, and two desktop flying trainers, in addition to a procedures trainer found on an issued laptop.

Alas, more things change, the more they stay the same. PFT is still considered to be a “selection course”. The learning curve is steep. Those with flying experience are generally more successful than those without, however, there are no guarantees. The simple truths still remain- work hard, prepare in advance, know your crap, and relax, and you should do well.

Here are some things to do while in Southport:
1.	Step Dance on the bar of Earls in Winnipeg.
2.	Theme parties (Gin and tonic night, margarita fiesta, moose milk bash, 80’s flashback)
3.	B movie festival
4.	Open an adult book store
5.	Palomino (at least once) Winnipeg
6.	Break wrist and chip teeth of helo guys at floor hockey
7.	Strip ping pong
8.	Discover innovative hangover remedies- like the 3 day binge, or 2 advil/water nite cap
9.	Design perverse course patch- “Pull for quick erect” has already been taken

Stay tuned for Bograt's "Guide to BFT", or "How to start your car in absolute zero"


----------



## J_Muir (28 Aug 2006)

Thanks Bograt!

Awesome information.

Look forward to hearing your rebuttal about BFT

*edit*  - Sounds like there are lots of resources put in place to help you out as much as possible. (Desktop sims/interactive multimedia etc). That, I like!


----------



## sudmuffin (6 Sep 2006)

hey bograt.  i am on the october 22nd bft course.  looking forward to it.  i was on the pft 0601 course.  dont know who you are but we probably had some meals at the mess together. how many did you guys lose during pft?


----------



## Bograt (6 Sep 2006)

Three didn't finish.

One CT'd
1 Family reasons
1 has to go to Moose for Sick training.

I was the oldest guy


----------



## Bo (2 Nov 2006)

Yo Bograt, I'm on the January 8 PFT course and was wondering your approach to flying prior to the start of the course.

I currently have only 3 hours and was hoping to get at least 12-15 before Portage. Also, given that I have approx. 10 more flying hours left, what do you suggest I focus on? Circuits? Flairing on landing? Or just follow what the instructor says?

Thanks!


----------



## Zoomie (2 Nov 2006)

Bo,

Focus your time and money on circuits.  Nail the three degree approach in as many flap settings as possible.  Throw in some EFATO emergencies and practice your forced approaches into fields.  Ensure you mention your plans to your instructor - so that he/she does not waste your time (and money).


----------



## Bo (3 Nov 2006)

Thanks Zoomie


----------



## orange.paint (3 Nov 2006)

what I did on my summer vacation,
first I went downtown to look for ...

did anyone else have that tape playing in their heads when the read the topic?

And yes I will pee clean,who didn't listen to cheech growing up? ;D

I went to Newfoundland on mine
-drank copious amounts of vodka
-woke up on a beach twice
-kept watch over copious am mounts of people passed out on the beach,while me and a friend polished off their beer.
-ran a lot
-spent time with the little guy
-Greg's bachelor party....I will never say anything Greg
- 2 fights down town st johns,no loses this year.

then went to Ontario,helped out on farm.
-got horse for son
-slept a whole lot and wished I was back in NFLD

came back to NB and back to work.
Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Bograt (12 Nov 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> Yo Bograt, I'm on the January 8 PFT course and was wondering your approach to flying prior to the start of the course.
> 
> I currently have only 3 hours and was hoping to get at least 12-15 before Portage. Also, given that I have approx. 10 more flying hours left, what do you suggest I focus on? Circuits? Flairing on landing? Or just follow what the instructor says?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry for the late response, Moose Jaw is a bit busy. (understatement).

All you want to do is circuit work. Period. They will teach you everything, but having a few extra landing couldn't hut. If possible fly a low wing.

Good luck


----------

